# Focus Jam2 Plus LTD



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

I’ve got 150 miles riddenon a Focus Jam2 Plus LTD, and am pretty impressed! The Shimano STEPS e8000 seems to be everything they claim. 

49 pounds outta thebox. Did some parts swapping got it to 44


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Nice!! Same here. 44 lbs without the extra battery. With the extra battery, I got an 8000 foot climbing ride in so this has opened up my riding options from my doorstep.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

I put a Lyrik 160mm fork on mine and sorta “enduro-ed” it a little. I do dig the set up. $4999 retail, then parts swaps of stuff I’ve got on hand, pretty pumped on this rig. I’ll have to ride a Pivot Shuttle to see if double the outlay would be worth it!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Five pounds is a lot; what did you change?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Carbon Deity handlebar, WTB cro mo railed seat, Whisky Carbon 50mm/DT 350 wheelset. 

I have a Lev dropper and plan to go tubeless. Should save another pound


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh and Lyrik fork


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

S, thanks, carbon wheels, which I've never owned always help.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

These are not particularly dainty, but the Deore hub Arc 40 were beasts


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My SDURO came with a brick Suntour fork and leaden wheels too. Replaced the fork and front wheel with a lightweight Fox and Easton wheel, but no other mods yet. The bike still feels like it's made of concrete.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m getting quotes right now for the Jam2 Pro 29er. Great bang for the buck. I’ve also have some parts that I could swap being Carbon hoops, New Pike 140 and bars, cranks etc. How is the suspension? I’ve never ridden or owned a Focus. Do they have a solid rear end? Did they deal on pricing? Mine retails for $6495. I may just buy it and have it be my solo ride. Damn hard to get rid of the Evil though! DW Suspension is awesome.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

sparrow said:


> I've got 150 miles riddenon a Focus Jam2 Plus LTD, and am pretty impressed! The Shimano STEPS e8000 seems to be everything they claim.
> 
> 49 pounds outta thebox. Did some parts swapping got it to 44


What size is yours?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I bought a Jam2 the other day and the dealer (Electric Bikes Santa Barbara) said they are not allowed to deal on pricing.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Zinfan said:


> I bought a Jam2 the other day and the dealer (Electric Bikes Santa Barbara) said they are not allowed to deal on pricing.


Hmm, I'll see what the dealer tells me. Hey, is the top tube graphics like a sticker or permanent. Not sure I like the design!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Hmm, I'll see what the dealer tells me. Hey, is the top tube graphics like a sticker or permanent. Not sure I like the design!


Sticker


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

One thing to note is that when I demo'ed the bike I bought (was the only Lg Jam2 they had so no actual demo units to ride) I didn't notice very much difference in the lowest mode (eco) vs the mid mode (trail) but the high mode (boost) was very noticeable. Once I got home and connected the bike up to my smart phone and used the E-tube app to look at the bike settings I found the it comes setup in what they call Dynamic mode and that mode sets both eco and trail modes to low assist and boost to high. No idea why they would do that but I had to go to the custom mode and set mid mode to normal assist and now I can really tell the difference between all three modes. It was easy to change the assist level in the custom mode but they don't allow you to change any of the settings in the other modes (dynamic and explorer I think they are called). I guess I see if the manual describes what the modes do as maybe there is more than what I'm seeing. 

I did a 1h40m ride today and ran out of battery on the last hill near my house so that worked out ok, I was on the internal battery only. The ride covered 27 miles mostly in eco mode riding 11 miles to the trail head and doing a short loop in trail mode before heading back home again in eco mode. I think I'll spring for the extra battery ($600 yikes !) so that I can extend the time on the trail without worrying about running out on the ride home as this ride is sort of my use case for having the e-mtb in the first place, getting in 20 miles of road riding on the way to and from the trail itself and if the you have battery life left the added weight of the extra battery won't be much of an issue.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is my Jam2 above Pismo Beach, Ca.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Zinfan said:


> View attachment 1197170
> 
> 
> Here is my Jam2 above Pismo Beach, Ca.


Badass bike, thanks for the info. How do you find the sizing? I see you're on a large. That's the same color I'm after! Nice choice. Cool that you ride to the trailhead, that's ?.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Couple more questions, if you don’t mind. What’s the crank length? Is the bb threaded? Also, is the Di2 shifters paddle shift? Thx a ton. I have no real close dealers.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Badass bike, thanks for the info. How do you find the sizing? I see you're on a large. That's the same color I'm after! Nice choice. Cool that you ride to the trailhead, that's ?.


With electric assist it isn't all that difficult and actually quite fun as I can measure out my effort and work just as hard as I feel the need to. I wasn't feeling great today and yet I still went out and didn't suffer on my ride, I love having a e-mtb.

You are correct, that is a large frame and I find the sizing pretty standard IMO. I'm 6'0 with long arms but don't feel cramped on the bike even if it's reach numbers are less then my Orbea Rallon 27.5 (not the new 29'er that everyone seems to like but still a great bike). I should mention I'm a very heavy rider at #280 with gear which will have an effect on battery life and such not. I find the frame to be stiff enough for my riding which isn't super aggressive but I do like to charge some stuff, the front fork could probably be a bit more compliant or adjustable and maybe if it fits I'll put the 160mm BOS fork off my Rallon onto this bike.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Couple more questions, if you don't mind. What's the crank length? Is the bb threaded? Also, is the Di2 shifters paddle shift? Thx a ton. I have no real close dealers.


Cranks are 170mm. Does an electric mtb have a BB? I took a look and couldn't see one but I'm no expert. The Di2 shifters are paddles. Ask away I'll answer what I can.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Zinfan said:


> Cranks are 170mm. Does an electric mtb have a BB? I took a look and couldn't see one but I'm no expert. The Di2 shifters are paddles. Ask away I'll answer what I can.


Thank you. Big duh on me- no bb. What's your inseam like 32-34? I'm on the fence about a large or XL. I'm 6'1.5 34" inseam and like a long reach. Have you weighed it?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Thank you. Big duh on me- no bb. What's your inseam like 32-34? I'm on the fence about a large or XL. I'm 6'1.5 34" inseam and like a long reach. Have you weighed it?


Inseam is 31.5 I'd guess, not quite 32. Haven't weighted it. Plenty of room for the dropper to be moved up from where I have it now, not sure if I could insert it much farther though.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Large


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

The stock cranks are 175mm. BB is within the E8000  Yes, paddle shifters on the Di2 Pro models.

We're a Focus dealer in Santa Cruz. PM or call if you have other questions.

Mike
www.currentebikes.com
831-621-2309


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh yeah re: comments about pricing... dealers are allowed to sell at whatever price they like. But, Focus USA (and the dealers) under-estimated demand for the JAM2 and SAM2 so they are in very short supply.

Mike


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice looking bike! Does the Shimano motor howl like a banshee? It sure does on the Pivot Shuttle.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

camus said:


> Nice looking bike! Does the Shimano motor howl like a banshee? It sure does on the Pivot Shuttle.


Not to my mind, I did reply to your post about the Shuttle and I apologize for repeating the mode settings stuff, forgot I talked about it here.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Mike in SC said:


> The stock cranks are 175mm. BB is within the E8000  Yes, paddle shifters on the Di2 Pro models.
> 
> We're a Focus dealer in Santa Cruz. PM or call if you have other questions.
> 
> ...


I looked at my cranks and they are 170's not 175 {shrug}.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Would like to add that I went back and bought the T.E.C. battery to add range to my rides. I repeated the ride where I ran out of battery on the way home but this time with the extra battery and actually rode an additional 5 miles of trail. Ran on the external battery at first and got the ride to the trail head, trail ride and just a little bit of the ride home on that battery and then just unplugged it and rode home on the internal and had well over 70% left at the end. I'd recommend anyone looking at buying a Focus and waffling about getting the T.E.C. battery to get it if it fits the budget as you will love the extra range it provides.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Zinfan said:


> Would like to add that I went back and bought the T.E.C. battery to add range to my rides. I repeated the ride where I ran out of battery on the way home but this time with the extra battery and actually rode an additional 5 miles of trail. Ran on the external battery at first and got the ride to the trail head, trail ride and just a little bit of the ride home on that battery and then just unplugged it and rode home on the internal and had well over 70% left at the end. I'd recommend anyone looking at buying a Focus and waffling about getting the T.E.C. battery to get it if it fits the budget as you will love the extra range it provides.


How much is the TEC battery?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

justin70 said:


> How much is the TEC battery?


$599 so ouchie for sure on an already expensive bike.


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Zinfan said:


> I looked at my cranks and they are 170's not 175 {shrug}.


Hey Zinfan, whoops, I stand corrected - you're right the cranks are 170mm. Thanks,


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Mike in SC said:


> Hey Zinfan, whoops, I stand corrected - you're right the cranks are 170mm. Thanks,


No worries, one other thing I noticed is that Focus says the Pro model comes with the RockShox Revelation RL but mine is a RC not RL


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Zinfan said:


> No worries, one other thing I noticed is that Focus says the Pro model comes with the RockShox Revelation RL but mine is a RC not RL


How do you find the fork? Is it solid? Also, do you have continental trail king sl's?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

The fork is ok, I could use it a bit stiffer as I'm a heavy rider but I lack experience on any other levels of forks. Did take it to my local bike shop and they tightened up the headset for me (I should have checked that myself but didn't) as they felt it was a bit loose so we shall see how I get on from there. My Orbea has BOS suspension which I find very nice but is at another level in cost and you can't get much service here in the U.S.

My bike came with Maxxis Rekon 2.8 tires in the dual compound.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

All my Levo’s, I’ve always had to add tokens to the fork. I weigh 200# geared up.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah I think that is the route I'll head down next plus bands in the shock as well.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Zinfan- is your Di2 battery in your head tube thru your stem? Thanks


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Zinfan- is your Di2 battery in your head tube thru your stem? Thanks


On the Focus the Di2 is powered from the main battery not a separate one.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, just curious why they spec’d a Di2 Stem if the battery is not in the headtube. I have a Di2 Stem on my Following MB for Di2 in the headtube. Interesting how they must have kept some kind of battery reserves for the Di2 to work if the battery is dead.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Ok, just curious why they spec'd a Di2 Stem if the battery is not in the headtube. I have a Di2 Stem on my Following MB for Di2 in the headtube. Interesting how they must have kept some kind of battery reserves for the Di2 to work if the battery is dead.


The info I'm passing along about the Di2 setup on the Focus comes from a magazine article in Electric Bike Action that did a review of the Jam2. They claim that a rider ran the battery low enough to shut off the motor altogether but he could still shift the bike for an additional 5 miles to the end of his ride, he never couldn't shift. My experience the one time the motor was shut off due to low battery is that I could still shift and I was only half a mile from home and mostly downhill. I don't ever foresee a time I'd be totally out of battery and far from home needing many shifts to get there. YMMV.


----------



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

When I was researching my e-genius I think I read that the battery reseves enough power for approx 5000 shifts once it stops powering the bike


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, but we only need 10, to get us in granny to ride out!!!!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Another data point, my fork came with two tokens installed. I guess that makes sense if you want the customer to get the tokens. I took one token out and on today's ride I liked the feel better but the trail was pretty smooth compared to the other day when I was on more rocky terrain. Looking around I may decide to get an Avalanche Downhill custom damper for the fork as I didn't notice the fork flexing as much once the bike shop tightened up the headset. I'll do another ride on the rocky trail before making any final decisions. I think my biggest issues with the fork is high speed compression and rebound over fast small bumps, it is just too harsh and maybe under damped but I'm no expert. MRP ramp control may also be added. Tomorrow I'm getting a 780mm 25mm rise bar put on the bike as I like it just a bit wider (stock is 760mm) and higher, I could do that myself but the shop is going to also shorten the long dropper post cable at the same time and I don't have a bleed kit to attempt it myself.

I know I throwing money at an already expensive bike but the sheer joy I get out of riding it makes it worthwhile to me.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

You don’t need the MRP. All that does is the same thing tokens do. How much do you weigh?


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and 275#, 32 inseam. I just ordered the Plus LTD, but in XL. No close dealer, so I could not "feel" the size variance. All I could do was compare the numbers to my 2014 Niner Rip 9 large and the XL matched best. Slacker geo, but reach and stack were close. Largest variance was +3" on wheelbase. Figured it would be easier to size downthe XL, than be cramped on the L. Fingers, eyes and toes crossed. Pick it up in a week or so. Only things from the specs that I wish were "better" are the brakes (not sure how well the Deore M6000 work) and the skinny basic Recon fork for my girly figure. Stoked to get it!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^sweet bud!


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike in SC said:


> Oh yeah re: comments about pricing... dealers are allowed to sell at whatever price they like. But, Focus USA (and the dealers) under-estimated demand for the JAM2 and SAM2 so they are in very short supply.
> 
> Mike


The dealer I'm using made a sweet deal for me, knowing I'll have to travel 700 miles round trip to get it, so no doubt they can sell a what they can tolerate. Demand is there, for sure, too. In just the 1.5 days in negotiating, Focus' stock on the XL Plus LTD's model went from 2 to 0 (mine is one of the 2, thankfully).


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

lencho, congrats on the new bike - your're going to love it!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Anybody know if the 29er will take a 2.6 rear tire?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

sparrow said:


> I put a Lyrik 160mm fork on mine and sorta "enduro-ed" it a little. I do dig the set up. $4999 retail, then parts swaps of stuff I've got on hand, pretty pumped on this rig. I'll have to ride a Pivot Shuttle to see if double the outlay would be worth it!


I'm considering this one, but was thinking a 150 mm fox 36 fork. It's already got a slacker HT angle with a 140 and I was thinking a 160 would turn it into a wheelie bird on those techy and steep climbs.

So, did you ride it stock and then toss the Lyrik on? Rock Shocks and me never seem to blend even with riding around with a shock pump.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Zinfan said:


> $599 so ouchie for sure on an already expensive bike.


Spec and Bulls bikes batteries are $900-1000. so, 600 aint bad. Bulls has an interesting twin core battery approach vs Focus as a piggy back. It's really hard to swallow 900+ for an additional battery. I like the Focus approach with 600 for more range, but I have yet to be able to compare how the bike handls with the piggy back battery on.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> Spec and Bulls bikes batteries are $900-1000. so, 600 aint bad. Bulls has an interesting twin core battery approach vs Focus as a piggy back. It's really hard to swallow 900+ for an additional battery. I like the Focus approach with 600 for more range, but I have yet to be able to compare how the bike handls with the piggy back battery on.


I cannot tell the difference in bike handling when I have the extra battery installed or without it, ok I tell a lie as I did notice quite a difference in handling the time I rode the bike without the extra battery and I ran out of juice, then the bike handled like a 45 pound mountain bike.

You are right that compared to the Spec and Bulls prices Focus has done a good job but I was commenting I guess on the general cost of batteries for these bikes overall. I'm glad I got the extra battery for sure.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

camus said:


> Nice looking bike! Does the Shimano motor howl like a banshee? It sure does on the Pivot Shuttle.


Bringing this back up as I think my Shimano E8000 motor might be getting louder. I have 250ish miles on the bike and today I felt there was more consistent noise coming from the motor than in the past. I still wouldn't call it a howl but I'm going to keep an ear out on this to see if it increases. What I feel has changed is I'm getting noise when I'm pedaling but not using all the assistance available (i.e. the display graph showing the amount of assistance isn't pegged high) where I don't feel that was happening in the past when I thought I could only hear the motor if I was using most of the assistance available. The noise is the same no matter what mode I'm in or how hard I'm using it.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I watched this video of EBR.com testing the Focus Jam2 and just after the 30 minute mark while Court is doing very high cadence pedaling the motor does seem to howl. I haven't heard mine do this at all.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Zinfan said:


> I cannot tell the difference in bike handling when I have the extra battery installed or without it, ok I tell a lie as I did notice quite a difference in handling the time I rode the bike without the extra battery and I ran out of juice, then the bike handled like a 45 pound mountain bike.


Lol... Welcome to the world of ebike range anxiety!

I notice a huge difference in my Soma B-Side BBS02B with large 21Ah battery (about 11lbs.) and my Niner Jet 9 MY1018 with 16.5Ah Battery (about 6lbs.). Simply said, 5lbs. makes a huge difference!

For the best ride feeling, I think an even smaller backpack battery is in order. That will drop the Niner Jet 9's weight another massive 6lbs. Just for the record, MY1018 straight cut gears hollow like a remote control RC car. You clearly know when the assist is applied. Luckily I ride it like a bike and use the assist only as needed. BBS02B's are silent.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Just got one of these rigs, the 29er version, but I put 275PLUS wheels on it for it's maiden voyage (took all stock parts off, to keep them new, for if I sell the bike-and have a bunch of premium parts on hand)...will be putting 29 carbon wheels on it this week. Now, ive never been a fan of plus tires, but, the bike performed so well sunday-I wasn't bothered by it. Great bike, but the STEPS motor system was fantastic. I owned a Brose equipped bike for 2 years and have ridden some bosch bikes, but Steps is NICE.

So far so good, looking forward to more exploring on this bike.

Has anyone put a coil over shock on this bike?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Zinfan said:


> I watched this video of EBR.com testing the Focus Jam2 and just after the 30 minute mark while Court is doing very high cadence pedaling the motor does seem to howl. I haven't heard mine do this at all.


I have heard this "howl" comment a few times and almost put me off from getting the Jam2, but I did 3hrs yesterday, 4500' of climbing and the motor was never loud or annoying. Super impressed.


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Anybody know if the 29er will take a 2.6 rear tire?


Gutch, yes the 29er can take at least up to the 27.5x2.80 from the Plus bikes. Focus is supporting that option and we keep extra sets for customers who want that choice


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Anyone care to comment on how the handling (in particular descending) is affected by riding with the 2nd battery pack? What does the extra pack weigh?


Thanks


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

nilswalk said:


> Anyone care to comment on how the handling (in particular descending) is affected by riding with the 2nd battery pack? What does the extra pack weigh?
> 
> Thanks


Hey nilswalk, the Focus external battery weighs about 5lbs. Bear in mind that the JAM2 is a few+ lbs lighter than most full-susp eMTBs - so placing the extra battery brings about in-line with others. As it's well centered on the bike, the balance is good, but it just needs a minor adaptation in braking and wheel lifts.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks! That's what I figured. Wish I wasn't 300 miles away from your demo day


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Anybody put a piggyback shock on a Jam2?


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Anybody put a piggyback shock on a Jam2?


Gutch, Just double-checked with our friends at Focus - piggyback shock is no problem (fitment-wise) on either the JAM2 or SAM2.

Cool article on a pimped out Focus below - please note that several items in this article are not (yet) available in the US (such as the shorter pedal cranks - we have requests into both Focus and Shimano for these)
https://www.emtb-news.de/news/pmeb-focus-sam2-fabian-scholz/


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, I’ll check it out. I’ve added a Lyrik 150mm, Carbon Wheels, Fox Transfer and Renthal Cockpit. The graphics blow IMO!


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Cool, I'll check it out. I've added a Lyrik 150mm, Carbon Wheels, Fox Transfer and Renthal Cockpit. The graphics blow IMO!


Sounds like a cool rig!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike in SC said:


> Gutch, Just double-checked with our friends at Focus - piggyback shock is no problem (fitment-wise) on either the JAM2 or SAM2.
> 
> Cool article on a pimped out Focus below - please note that several items in this article are not (yet) available in the US (such as the shorter pedal cranks - we have requests into both Focus and Shimano for these)
> https://www.emtb-news.de/news/pmeb-focus-sam2-fabian-scholz/


I ordered a 6000 remote to work with my wolf tooth remote! Wish I could read that article in English. Any idea when those XT 165's will be available?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike in SC said:


> Gutch, Just double-checked with our friends at Focus - piggyback shock is no problem (fitment-wise) on either the JAM2 or SAM2.
> 
> Cool article on a pimped out Focus below - please note that several items in this article are not (yet) available in the US (such as the shorter pedal cranks - we have requests into both Focus and Shimano for these)
> https://www.emtb-news.de/news/pmeb-focus-sam2-fabian-scholz/


You can order them thru Hollandbikeshop.com. I rec'd mine yesterday. The 6000 controller is nice with a wolf tooth remote. Had to order that from Germany and hard to find as they are changing the controller to paddle's


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike in SC said:


> Gutch, Just double-checked with our friends at Focus - piggyback shock is no problem (fitment-wise) on either the JAM2 or SAM2.
> 
> Cool article on a pimped out Focus below - please note that several items in this article are not (yet) available in the US (such as the shorter pedal cranks - we have requests into both Focus and Shimano for these)
> https://www.emtb-news.de/news/pmeb-focus-sam2-fabian-scholz/


Sweet! Wish I could read German


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally got my Jam 2 Plus LTD last week. What fun. Changed the cock pit to OURY grips, WTB Saddle and Race Face pedals. Picking it up from getting the brakes updated from the Deore's to Saint 4 pistons. First real ride told me that was the best 1st performance upgrade to do for this fun machine


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Agree, I changed my rear brake to XT 4 piston.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

lencho said:


> Finally got my Jam 2 Plus LTD last week. What fun. Changed the cock pit to OURY grips, WTB Saddle and Race Face pedals. Picking it up from getting the brakes updated from the Deore's to Saint 4 pistons. First real ride told me that was the best 1st performance upgrade to do for this fun machine


Wow, looks really good. Are you still riding it and how do you feel about it now?


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Anybody know if the 29er will take a 2.6 rear tire?


I don't know for fact, but suspect that the 29 & 25.7+ frames are the same? I bought the 27.5+ LTD (NZ spec) - changed out the Rockshox Recon for a Revelation fork, and have just ditched the 2.8 Rekons (feel too 'monster truck' & imprecise) and fitted 2.6 Bontrager SE4 tubeless (mate was getting rid of them off his new Trek Remedy) It seems to me the 2.8"s are smaller than claimed (66mm across) and 2.6"s are bigger than claimed so not a lot of difference, but the 2.6" fits in rear triangle fine.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Jensonusa.com has the Focus Jam2 Plus for $4000. It looks like it is spec'ed a little differently than some of the bikes being discussed here. Rock Shox Revelation RL, 27.5x2.8 tires, it is not Di2, it is cable pull. 

Still, it looks like a pretty great deal on a pretty nice bike. Are the Focus Jam2 owners still liking their bikes? I worry a little about the linkage situation on top of the shock. Any looseness there?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

A question for Focus Jam2 owners. Really, the only thing holding me back from grabbing one is the battery. I love the concept of the smaller batter with the piggyback option, but being a custom, non-standard battery means if Focus changes design or goes under, the battery becomes a problem. 

Does anyone know if the second battery is the same as the one in the downtube? In other words, if you had both batteries, and the one in the downtube went bad, would you be able to slide in the external battery, or would you be left with a brick of a bike? 

Ongoing parts availability and maintenance is a good reason to stay standard on an eBike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I believe the internal battery is Shimano. They have to be replaceable. I absolutely love mine. I’ve tweaked it a bit in 29er form. I can go 24ish miles on internal alone on ECO mode with around 2500ft climbing. I’m 6’1 195# and the XL is perfect. Now that I’ve got time on it, I’ll never go back to a conventional mtb. It’s too much fun!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> I believe the internal battery is Shimano. They have to be replaceable. I absolutely love mine. I've tweaked it a bit in 29er form. I can go 24ish miles on internal alone on ECO mode with around 2500ft climbing. I'm 6'1 195# and the XL is perfect. Now that I've got time on it, I'll never go back to a conventional mtb. It's too much fun!


I am 100% sure that the Jam2 series uses a custom battery built by Focus. Shimano only makes two batteries and neither is 378Wh. If you look at the Focus website, the battery is called a Focus TEC.

I've read that the internal battery is removable for service, but it takes some work. My question is whether the external battery is the same, so that if your internal battery shorted out or was damaged, you would be able to slip an external battery into the downtube, or is it a different form factor?

One thing Bosch has done well is to make their Power Pack batteries the same for over five years now. The early ones were 400WH, now they are 400Wh or 500Wh. You can run a 500Wh battery on an older bike that came with a different battery. You can even run a dual battery setup that provides 1000Wh but you need a Bosch technician to update controller firmware, and you have to figure out where to mount the second battery. At this point enough Bosch systems are out there that finding a battery 10 years from now will probably be easy, although maybe the cells will have to be refreshed. I'm not sure finding a battery for the Focus will be as easy. Maybe you could take a standard Shimano battery and mount it on the external mount and get it to work though?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My external battery is built by shimano. (I’ll double check it, but thought both are made by shimano? There’s no way it would fit in the downtube


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

The external battery will not fit into the downtube on the Focus. Totally different form. Now another question would be "if the internal battery stops working can the bike run with the external battery connected via the cable?" That I do not know but they do not work in series so perhaps it can work without the internal battery.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The bike will run on external only battery.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Gutch said:


> The bike will run on external only battery.


Thanks for this info. Still thinking about it. For $4000 I think this is the best deal going right now, but it is the end of the model year so other deals are out there. ebikes seem to be especially discounted year-to-year, I guess because they change so rapidly.


----------



## robosonics03 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a Jam2 plus ltd for about 2 months now and love it. the issue I have is with the headset. very sticky even when well greased and clean and if I loosen up the preload it has movement. Going to switch to a cane creek 40 unless someone has a secret fix for it!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve had zero issues with my headset.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Does anyone know if the raceface 40mm rims come with tubeless tape installed? I'm picking up a new 2018 jam2 plus carbon bike tomorrow and want to run it tubeless. I think the 40mm rims are beasts but I'll give them a try. This version of jam2 comes with Fox Rhythm 140 mm fork and dps fox shock so that might not need to be upgraded right away. These work really well on my Giant Anthem 2. 

If the wiring runs inside the handlebars and you want to fit a different bar, does that mean you have to drill the bars out? I don't think I'll like the flat bars at all. Looking forward to getting my first e-bike tomorrow!!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

They come all set up for tubeless including the tape and valves (valves in a plastic bag I got with mine) they do have tubes in the wheels when you first get it. You don't have to drill the new bars if you just want to run the wires over the bars instead of inside, the stock bars come with the wires running inside them.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Zinfan said:


> They come all set up for tubeless including the tape and valves (valves in a plastic bag I got with mine) they do have tubes in the wheels when you first get it. You don't have to drill the new bars if you just want to run the wires over the bars instead of inside, the stock bars come with the wires running inside them.


No valves in the bag with mine and tomorrow I'll check for tape. I ride it tomorrow for the first time too.


----------



## robosonics03 (Mar 1, 2007)

Update on my jam2 plus i did change out the headset for a cane creek 40 and it made a big difference. stock one on this model was not too good and very heavy. Also swapped out the bars to the SQlab 30x 780 x 40 ones, shimano 7000 series controller on left with a one up remote lever and post. My range is about 19-20 miles with 2800' climbing, which seems kinda short....whats everyone else getting?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

robosonics03 said:


> Update on my jam2 plus i did change out the headset for a cane creek 40 and it made a big difference. stock one on this model was not too good and very heavy. Also swapped out the bars to the SQlab 30x 780 x 40 ones, shimano 7000 series controller on left with a one up remote lever and post. My range is about 19-20 miles with 2800' climbing, which seems kinda short....whats everyone else getting?


Seems like low range stats. Did you run in variety of power settings?


----------



## robosonics03 (Mar 1, 2007)

i would say 90%e eco and the rest trail and boost


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

*1 year later*

The smiles continue. What a fun bike. Upgraded brakes and fork. Only issue I have had was with the stock dropper post that had severe side to side play. Bike shop/Focus replaced it, after a minor battle, with an up grade to a KS.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

*Jam2 plus Carbon*



sdcoffeeroaster said:


> No valves in the bag with mine and tomorrow I'll check for tape. I ride it tomorrow for the first time too.


Just a quick update. I had to re-tape my focus jam2 wheels. It had some blue tape on them that I could not get to seal at the valves. I also put on a 203mm rotor for the back, WTB seat, Salsa bars, Chromag flat pedals, one token for the Fox Rhythm forks and tuned boost and trail down one level. The bike is really amazing and I've ridden it 400 miles in two months now and love it. If you put too much weight in the online reviews by expert riders you would probably not buy the Jam2 but I've found it to be a great performing bike for an intermediate rider like myself.

I'm glad I got this model since it was the only one with Fox suspension and a rigid carbon frame. Hard to ride my Anthem 2 anymore, lol. I'll probably put some Minion DHF and DHR on it when the Rekons wear out. With pedals, air pump and water cage it's 46.5 lbs. The wheels are very heavy but since they have a steel cassette driver I'll live with them for now since they seem pretty strong. My I9 wheels on the Anthem are almost 2 lbs lighter but only 27.5 mm internal width so I can't run anything much beyond 2.5" on them. And they come with a fragile aluminum cassette driver. I think 2.6" might be ideal for the Jam2. Weight is really not a big issue with ebikes except when lifting it onto the car carrier.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

robosonics03 said:


> Update on my jam2 plus i did change out the headset for a cane creek 40 and it made a big difference. stock one on this model was not too good and very heavy. Also swapped out the bars to the SQlab 30x 780 x 40 ones, shimano 7000 series controller on left with a one up remote lever and post. My range is about 19-20 miles with 2800' climbing, which seems kinda short....whats everyone else getting?


Nice updates. Yes the stock headset is awful.

Your range is for one battery right? 378wh. That's about right on the climbing. Miles is really not that relevant since it can be 10 miles or 40 miles depending on terrain.

I would get about 3000 normally and I'm 150 lbs and helping a lot. One time, I got 4000 all on ECO and helping a lot!


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

*jam2 40mm race face wheels*

After comparing my jam2 plus wheels to my the I9 wheelset on my Anthem2 I would be able to save almost 2 lbs. I really would like to try 2.6" Maxxis Minion tires but my I9 wheels are only 27.5mm internal width (only good for about 2.5" tires) and I think 30 or even 35 mm would be ideal. And the I9 wheels I have, while very light, use an aluminum cassette driver which wont' really last. My Novatec 40 mm hub has a steel cassette driver. I came across some used 30mm raceface wheels that are new off of a Diamondback Release 5C. But these are 12 speed Eagle compatible with XD hubs.

It seems like the alloy XD hub might be able to better take the torque of an e-bike due to the screw on design even if it's aluminum. Am I wrong about this? Could I use an 11-46 11 speed XD cassette with a 12 speed Eagle hub and would this work with my XT derailleur and chain? From what I've read it "might".

Maybe I'll just try the I9 wheels out to see if they more to my liking. They only have a 2.5" Minion on the front and 2.4" on the back. I know weight is not all that much of an issue with e-bike except when you have to lift them up, lol. Has anyone played with wheels and tires that might want to share their thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’d run the I9’s. 2.6-2.5 is really no issue. If you know of anyone looking for an expensive Jam2 Pro 29er, lmk. I’m selling it very affordable. It’s COMPLETELY built, heck the wheels alone are over $2800. Great light ebikes.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Gutch said:


> I'd run the I9's. 2.6-2.5 is really no issue. If you know of anyone looking for an expensive Jam2 Pro 29er, lmk. I'm selling it very affordable. It's COMPLETELY built, heck the wheels alone are over $2800. Great light ebikes.


Let me know the specs and price on your bike...message me on her if you like. I might know a few people interested. I'm in San Diego. I9 doesn't recommend the wheels for ebikes unless you get the steel cassette driver, which is another $300. I think the sunrace cassette I'm using on the i9 wheels with the two carriers is not very hard on the aluminum driver, especially if it's torqued so I might give it a go for a few rides at least. I'm ridden my ebike not about 400 miles and love it. I do like the plus tires and didn't think I would but those wheels are very heavy. I'm just curious if the 2.6" ones might be more nimble.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

sdcoffeeroaster said:


> Let me know the specs and price on your bike...message me on her if you like. I might know a few people interested. I'm in San Diego. I9 doesn't recommend the wheels for ebikes unless you get the steel cassette driver, which is another $300. I think the sunrace cassette I'm using on the i9 wheels with the two carriers is not very hard on the aluminum driver, especially if it's torqued so I might give it a go for a few rides at least. I'm ridden my ebike not about 400 miles and love it. I do like the plus tires and didn't think I would but those wheels are very heavy. I'm just curious if the 2.6" ones might be more nimble.


PM Sent. $300 for I9 driver sounds insane! I9 is about 35 minutes from my house. I shaved 2 lbs off my Focus with the DT Swiss Carbon Hybrid wheels.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Gutch said:


> View attachment 1256403
> View attachment 1256405
> View attachment 1256407
> View attachment 1256411
> ...


That 300 is for a kit to upgrade my hub...includes bearings, seals and a new freewheel assy


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gotcha! Have you ran 29” wheels?


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

I have not tried them but was offered a set to try.  The bike has a pretty high standover height for me. It's on of the reasons I installed the 150 mm ks dropper. 29mm would make it a bit taller. I was also going to install a 150 mm air shaft assy I have for the Fox forks but that might also make it somewhat taller. My carbon model is the only one with fox suspension and it's the reason I didn't go for the di2 pro carbon model...that and another $600. So far the 140 mm Fox suspension has proved to me a great choice.

What did you like about the 29" wheels and did 2.6" work or did you stick with 2.5"? Thanks.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh before I bought this Focus I had tried a new levo with 29" wheels and was amazed how it seems to just roll over rocks like they were not there. The plus wheels are bit like that and I'm not sure how much better the 29" ones might be. Maybe you can tell me, lol?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have always preferred 29” wheels on any bike. I bought the Focus, at the time not many ebikes offered 29” wheels and the smaller battery for 20 mile jaunts is appealing. With the added torque and weight the ebike adds, I knew my 29” wheels need to be strong with minimal flex, thus the DT’s. I like the 2.5 Maxxis WT Family- Minion /Aggressor. I have owned 3 Levo’s and this Focus feels the closest (IMO) to a normal mtb. I have not ridden the new Levo 29er.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

I crashed right after my Levo demo ride and lost most of my fitness in 11 weeks not riding. I broke my collar bone, scapula (shoulder blade fractures) and 2 ribs...hit shoulder first at 20 mph. And then I ended up with frozen shoulder but still tried to ride at the 11 week point. About a month or so ago (5 months later) I began to unfreeze rapidly and I attribute it to more mtn biking because frozen shoulder often takes years.. The Focus has really helped me there. All the reviews said not enough travel, frame or fork flex, small battery, etc. 

Since I'm only 145 lbs I can ride 20-25 miles and climb 2K+ feet and still have 2-3 bars left. I mostly use ECO and trail sometimes. The long chain stay makes the focus an incredible climber (but still corners well) and the fox forks and carbon fiber frame are NOT flexible at all. Maybe for a AAA expert but not for an intermediate rider. In short I find it hard to ride my anthem 2 these days, lol. Yes I don't like the Rekon tires at all and favor the Minions like I have on the Giant.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

I just swapped out my race face plus wheels for a set of i9 3 deg Torch hub wheels. It seems to have made the bike a bit jerky when going from no pedaling to pedaling or shifting. It was strangely much smoother with the race face wheels. I think it might be the instantaneous engagement but not sure. The aluminum cassette driver did have some light gouging after 1000+ miles on the Giant non-ebike when the race face steel cassette driver was smooth and gouge free after 400 miles on the ebike. Hats off to Focus for using a steel cassette driver. I'll probably give these a ride tomorrow morning when it cools down here but I suspect I'll go back to the 2 lbs heavier but smoother plus wheels.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

sdcoffeeroaster said:


> I just swapped out my race face plus wheels for a set of i9 3 deg Torch hub wheels. It seems to have made the bike a bit jerky when going from no pedaling to pedaling or shifting. It was strangely much smoother with the race face wheels. I think it might be the instantaneous engagement but not sure. The aluminum cassette driver did have some light gouging after 1000+ miles on the Giant non-ebike when the race face steel cassette driver was smooth and gouge free after 400 miles on the ebike. Hats off to Focus for using a steel cassette driver. I'll probably give these a ride tomorrow morning when it cools down here but I suspect I'll go back to the 2 lbs heavier but smoother plus wheels.


I don't have your bike, but I have a shimano motor ebike like yours. I can't see a wheel with a better cassette causing this problem. My rear wheel has a wheel speed magnet attached. Does yours? And is it in the right spot to pick up the sensor or is it just a little off?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> I don't have your bike, but I have a shimano motor ebike like yours. I can't see a wheel with a better cassette causing this problem. My rear wheel has a wheel speed magnet attached. Does yours? And is it in the right spot to pick up the sensor or is it just a little off?


 Good idea!


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

mtbbiker said:


> I don't have your bike, but I have a shimano motor ebike like yours. I can't see a wheel with a better cassette causing this problem. My rear wheel has a wheel speed magnet attached. Does yours? And is it in the right spot to pick up the sensor or is it just a little off?


The sensor went in place just like it came out, as part of the 6 bolt brake assy. It wasn't moved from it's position and really can only go in one way. Upside down would not work. There was some magnetized dust on the magnetic that I blew off after I took the pic but it looks OK.

My bike had a bulging side cover when it was new that I later found was because they routed the speed sensor wire incorrectly and pinched it between the motor and frame (this was 300 miles ago that I fixed this). While the wire was flattened I was able to move it by taking out 5 of the 6 motor mount bolts. As you can see it no longer pinched but that could have suddenly failed after my ride I guess. Not likely but still possible. And maybe I'm imagining this jerkyness, lol. But it seems I can feel the motor kick in even in ECO where I don't think I did before and there's a second or two delay from when I start pedaling too.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

I think all is well with my bike and that jerkiness is pretty normal if the conditions are just right, like stopping and starting pedaling again in too of a gear. It's nothing I would ever notice out riding. I think I'm going to try a 29" inch tire and wheel on the front (for slightly better roll over in rock gardens, etc). I have access to a set of carbon fiber 29" wheels and probably cheap if I want them. Does anyone know if the Minion DHF 2.6" would fit or am I better off with the 2.5". I'm going to stick with the plus tire in the back for now. That stock plus rear wheel is pretty robust with the steel cassette driver. I did find that I can buy the cassette driver ($220) for my I9 wheels but at 27" wide (actual is 27.5") they are bit narrow. They are super light for AL, 1580 g and very strong too except for that Aluminum cassette driver. 30-35mm would have been better I think.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Not trying to highjack this thread, but dont know where to post this. I have a LN Used once Tec Pak for sale for the Focus. I paid $599 and will let it go for $450. I'll post it in classifieds, but dooubt it will be seen. thanks


----------



## robosonics03 (Mar 1, 2007)

gutch i sent you a email defiantly interested!!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

robosonics03 said:


> gutch i sent you a email defiantly interested!!


Got your mail and responded, just gotta figure out how to get to Hawaii!


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Jam2 is a SWEET ride!*

Hey all - my build post is way overdue (cause I've been riding so much!)

Here's the beast on Slickrock in Moab earlier this Spring...

My mods':

- Lyric 160 Fork 51mm offset
- DVO Topaz with 1 pos/neg air chamber band each (I weigh 200 kitted out)
- Ibis 742/942 Carbon wheels, I went Mullet and put the 29'er on the front
- Yeti carbon 780 bar
- Ergon grips
- XTR Chain
- Minion DHF 29 x 3.0 Front for the big days and a DHF 29 x 2.6 for general trail riding. Paired with the stock 2.8 Rekon in the rear
- WTB Seat
- XT Pedals
- Tec Pack
- E7000 Shifter 
- Shimano 170 Dropper
- 4 Piston XT Brakes

I gotta say switching to the 29'er front made all the difference for me. The bike rides more like my analog Yeti 5.5 now and with the 160mm travel Lyrik, it's more slanted to the enduro side of the biz. I found the original 140mm 27.5 to be too twitchy at speed so the slacker HT angle suits my style and terrain better.

The DVO is a great upgrade, and really well designed so that it's user tunable. It takes a few weeks to learn the in's and out's of how the adjustments make a difference, but once dialed it's got a wide range of rideability.

I have mixed vibes about the 29 x 3.0 Minion. It's a great tire, especially for the rough rocky stuff, but with such a big volume casing you lose trail feel. The 2.6 is more of a point and shoot, lighter option.

Switching to a 170mm dropper was great in general since I am 6'4". I've been pleased with Shimano's version, it works every time and has a decent adjustment on the lever position.

4 Piston brakes should be stock on all eMTB's in my opinion. The funny thing was all I had to do was buy a caliper, Focus had already spec'ed the heavy duty hose.

The Shimano motor is pretty quiet, maybe just louder than the belt drive Brose. I dig that Shimano updated the software and I can now adjust all three levels. Really though, I'd rather have 4 levels to choose from. That way I could turn them all down and then have a "super boost" when really needed.

One interesting aspect which I've seen on all the eMTB's out there is that the shifting is really abrupt in the Boost or turbo mode. Especially dropping down to the smaller cogs. I switched to an XTR chain and may go to a better cassette. Drive trains in general on ebikes are the weak point I've learned.

I bought the extra Tec pack, and use it nearly every ride. Typically I'll use it first and then ditch it on the trail and loop back for it. The bike actually seems to like the extra heft that the battery adds - smoothing out the ride.

My buddies all have Levo's and while those are nice well-rounded packages, I do like the Jam2 for the lighter weight and battery flexibility.

My one beef is that I wish Focus would offer a 500W Tec pack battery option. Then I could roll on boost all day long as my posse all have two batteries for their Levo's and I have to conserve and work harder to keep up on the long days.

For the flexibility of the platform and the power-to-weight ratio, the Jam is a hard bike to beat.

Oh, and I have to give a shout out to San Diego Fly Rides. They gave me a solid deal, and are prompt on any questions I have.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

@ chuckinboulder and the final invoice is?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

33red said:


> @ chuckinboulder and the final invoice is?


It's honestly best just not to do that math. Nothing good can come of it


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

chuckinboulder said:


> Hey all - my build post is way overdue (cause I've been riding so much!)
> 
> Here's the beast on Slickrock in Moab earlier this Spring...
> 
> ...


Nice build and review! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice build. I started with the 2018 jam2 plus carbon. I also went with the 29" up front and opted for a Minion 2.5" 2C rather than a 3C. Someone gave me a 28.5mm id carbon boost rim so that part was free. I'm still running the Recon on the back but have a 2.8" Minion DHR II which I'll install soon. I found a KS 150mm travel dropper for my medium frame, changed the bars to Salsa Rustler (hated the flat bars), WTB seat like you and upgraded the back rotor to 203mm size but still using the dual cyl XT brakes. My bike came with Fox fork and shock and I've upgraded the front to 150 mm. It really handles well and my 145 weight I can get 40+ miles on a ride with over 3K feet of climbing. I just updated the firmware and I'm using ECO set to medium, Trail set to low and Boost set to medium. I try to use ECO most of the time to get a good workout and it's hard to ride my Anthem 2 anymore, lol. I do once a week though. Running tubeless of course but not much weight savings since Focus uses the thinnest and lightest plus tubes I've ever seen, about 200g! I'm using flat pedals, Chromag Contact, and the bike comes in at 46.5 lbs with pedals, air pump and water cage. Fly rides was out of this bike so I had to go out to E-Cyclery in San Dimas to get this one for $4200. plus tax without the upgrades listed.

One thing that is really important is using a steel cassette driver. Most shimano ones are aluminum and an ebike will tear those up. The stock one on my bike and probably all the plus focus bikes is heavy but at least it is steel and after 700 miles shows zero signs of wear or gouging. I wanted to use some I9 wheels but would have to get a steel cassette driver ($220.) 1st so I stuck with these for now. My I9's are on my Anthem 2 really made that bike handle well and lighter too.


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll let you and my wife do the math for yourselves.....!


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

chuckinboulder said:


> Hey all - my build post is way overdue (cause I've been riding so much!)
> 
> Here's the beast on Slickrock in Moab earlier this Spring...
> 
> ...


Really interested to hear your embracing of the mullet set up - to my knowledge they didn't bring 29'r versions of Jam2 into NZ, so I've got a 27.5 chassis - tried a 29" wheel in back but no go. But am really keen to get a 29'r wheel for front end and enjoy slightly slacker HT geo (w. Revelation 150 fork. The stock Recon is the worst thing about std bike), plus a wee bit higher bottom bracket (to reduce pedal strike)

I've gone to 2.6" tires, but may yet come down to 2.5's - I'd rather err towards precision than 'monster truck' feel of the 2.6-2.8's.

I'm fascinated by the differing approaches to harnessing e-motor+battery. I ride an e-bike because I am 64, with a flabby heart, and a decent trail ride on an analog bike leaves me feeling destroyed. I ride my e-bike on eco 95% of the time & get exercise/strengthening + distance, but that level of e-assist takes the soul-destroying exertion quotient out of the game = a much happier peddler.

I bought a TEC piggy back battery, but have never used it - maybe an imminent overnight bikepacking gig will be the time it gets to contribute? Pics to come.


----------



## jam74 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi there, have you made gear adjustments by replacing a large 38z chainring gear? I need to convert more into hard for fast rides and flat shifts.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

pedalingkiwi said:


> Really interested to hear your embracing of the mullet set up - to my knowledge they didn't bring 29'r versions of Jam2 into NZ, so I've got a 27.5 chassis - tried a 29" wheel in back but no go. But am really keen to get a 29'r wheel for front end and enjoy slightly slacker HT geo (w. Revelation 150 fork. The stock Recon is the worst thing about std bike), plus a wee bit higher bottom bracket (to reduce pedal strike)
> 
> I've gone to 2.6" tires, but may yet come down to 2.5's - I'd rather err towards precision than 'monster truck' feel of the 2.6-2.8's.
> 
> ...


Since I had the Fox Rhythm 140mm fork on my Carbon Focus I just put an air shaft in to convert it to 150mm. Someone gave me a set of CF wheels and I'm running 2.5" X 29" on the front and 2.8" X 27.5" on the back. I can say that this is a very good way to go. The bike floats over rocks now and can climb anything. The 34mm tubes could be a bit stiffer and if you can get the 36mm ones that would be an improvement too. But I would never go for the 38t up front. The stock 34t is even a bit taller than I'd like with 11-46 on the back. I guess it just depends on where and what you ride. The 34t will sometimes cause me to use more trail or boost than I would normally to get up some steep climbs so 38 would be totally out of the question, especially with the 20 mph assist limit.


----------

